# Frame make over



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up these 2 ugly white and gold frames so i gave them a make over 
before 









after


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are gorgeous! I love how they turned out.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i love the black and silver. so nice!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Those are gorgeous! I love how they turned out.


Thank you i am so happy with them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yoboseiyo said:


> i love the black and silver. so nice!


thank you they are actual black and purple


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh now I want similar frames. I love how these turned out


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Redone, they look stunning.


----------

